

Ryan Dahl on Less is More in Node.js - voodootikigod
http://blip.tv/file/3735944

======
mnemonik
Another interesting snippet is that since Node switched out UDNS and GnuTLS
for C-Ares and OpenSSL respectively, it no longer depends on any GPL or LGPL
code. Everything seems to be MIT now:
<http://github.com/ry/node/blob/master/LICENSE>

(See ~23:00 of the video)

------
ComputerGuru
Did anyone else have a freudian moment (at least, I think that would be the
term) and read that as everyone's favorite "Roald Dahl" instead? It scared me
for a moment there.

~~~
paulgb
Me too. My first thought was "wow, that guy's still alive?" I feel bad for
Ryan, he probably gets that a lot.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
There is another Ryan (Gahl) on the list whose near-name-collision has lead
some people to behave oddly.

------
swah
The slide that shows a performance comparison between Nginx, Node, Thin and
Tornado says those were tested on Linux. Then he points to the Mac and
complements "actually this laptop". So, do people consider MacOS equivalent to
Linux for testing purposes?

~~~
ryoshu
You can run more than just OSX on a Mac laptop.

